# Spiele, die in den 1930er Jahren spielen (Nicht 2.WK)



## Priedel78 (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

Heute habe ich nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit wieder einmal Lost Horizon gespielt und die Hintergründe sind teilweise wirklich sehr schön gemacht. Vorallem für 2010!

Besonders gut hat mir das Kapitel in Deutschland gefallen. Ich welchem Spiel hat man schon die Möglichkeit bei der Olympiade 1936 dabei zu sein. Außerdem fand ich gut, dass es auch Spiele gibt, wo Deutschland der 30er Jahre oder die NS-Zeit  nicht nur in Weltkriegs-Shootern dargestellt wird.

Meine Frage:

Kennt ihr irgendwelche Spiele, die in den 1930er Jahren spielen? 

(Möchte hier nicht die Nazis gutheißen. Es ist einfach interessant in dieser Zeit ein Computerspiel zu spielen)

Viele  Grüße,

Nicolas


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2017)

Sehr altes Spiel aber das erste, was mir spontan einfaellt ist "The Riddle Of Master Lu", das spielt kurz vor Ausbruch des zweiten Weltkrieges, hat aber nur am Rande mit Politik zu tun. War aber ein sehr schoenes Adventure aus den 90ern.
Uebrigens, das gerade 25 Jahre alt gewordene Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis spielt fast zur gleichen Zeit.

Aber wenn du vor allem neue Spiele suchst, da faellt mir spontan nichts ein. Sorry.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Juni 2017)

*King Kong * - allerdings gibts das nur als Retail-Version zu kaufen & besagte Version hat mit Starforce den wohl beknacktesten Kopierschutz überhaupt


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Dann Omerta City of Gangsters. Müßte in den 1920er bis 1930er Jahren spielen. Eine Mafia-Wirtschaftssimulation. Dann natürlich Mafia 1 (spielt teils in den 20ern/teils in den 1930er Jahren. Aber viele Titel die in der Zeit spielen und nicht das Thema 2. WK thematisieren gibt es in der Tat nicht.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2017)

generell findet man eher so im Bereich Wirtschaftssimulationen Verweiße auf die Zeit, auf sowas z.B. Cities in Motion oder Train Fever

Oder auch noch Lost Horizont oder Mafia 1


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Stimmt Lost Horizon (Point&Click Adventure) war auch die Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Also, was du auch mal antesten kannst: Bioshock. Das ist zwar "Sci Fi", denn es handelt davon, dass du in einer Unterwasserstadt kommst, die menschenleer ist und wo du in einer Mischung aus Shooter und Abenteuer rausfindest, was da passiert ist. Aber die Stadt wurde in den 40er Jahren "gebaut" von einem Visionär, und du hast daher im Spiel ein Mischung aus "Steampunk"-Technik und 40er Jahre-Ambiente.

Wenn du jetzt was "realistisches" suchst und definitiv "authentisch 30er", dann passt es nicht. Aber es ist so oder so ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Naja Rapture (Bauzeit) ist eher aus der Art Deco Zeit (1919-1940). Die Story spielt allerdings zum Zeitpunkt des Verfalls, ergo somit eher 20-30 Jahre danach. Vom Flugzeug (Intro) aus zu urteilen dürfte das so ungefähr 1960er Jahre sein. Klugscheißmodus off*  

Trotzdem ein geniales Spiel. Bioshock Infinite könnte aber durchaus in den 1920-1940er Jahren spielen. Da war Rapture noch intakt (sieht man aber erst im Finale) und das Zeitfeeling (Zeppelin) haut auch hin. Oder halt Bioshock 2.  Sind aber halt Steampunkspiele ohne großen Realitätsbezug.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Juni 2017)

Oldie but Goldie  *CHICAGO 1930*


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2017)

"Prisoner of Ice", gibt's mittlerweile auf gog, fällt ja auch in die Weltkriegszeit, spielt halt in der Antarktis.

Auch die alten Adventures "Nocturne" und "Black Dahlia" sind in der Zeit angesiedelt.

Die "Crimson Skies"-Reihe versetzt dich in die 30er einer alternativen Welt. Tolle Spiele, tolle Atmosphäre und Musik. Aber nicht einfach, finde ich.


----------



## Priedel78 (6. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge. Ich werde mir alles mal anschauen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

Mal halb OT: Der Zeitraum würde mich durchaus mal wieder auch für ein Nicht-Kriegssetting interessieren. Irgend etwas Richtung Adventure gehendes. Da bietet sich in der Ära enorm viel an. Auch ohne ständigen Verweis auf das 3. Reich oder den 2. WK. Oder mal was aus der Zeit von 1871 bis 1918. Auch ohne die Thematik 1. WK. Z.B. ein Adventure was in den Kolonialgebieten spielt. Oder eine Wirtschaftssimulation wie den bereits uralten Titel East India Company. Da bietet sich sehr viel an. Zumal die Zahl an neueren Adventures auch überschaubar ist und darunter das neue Syberia 3 eher enttäuschend sein soll wenn man einen Vergleich zu den Vorgängern zieht. Ich weiß nicht wie das neue Dreamfall Chaptures ist. Aber sonst sieht es mit neueren Adventures wohl eher mau aus.


----------



## Priedel78 (6. Juni 2017)

Sehe ich genauso! Ein Adventure im Kaiserreich. Das wäre doch mal was. (Gerne auch UE4)


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Rapture (Bauzeit) ist eher aus der Art Deco Zeit (1919-1940). Die Story spielt allerdings zum Zeitpunkt des Verfalls, ergo somit eher 20-30 Jahre danach. Vom Flugzeug (Intro) aus zu urteilen dürfte das so ungefähr 1960er Jahre sein. Klugscheißmodus off*


 das ist klar, aber FALLS es ums Ambiente geht, wäre es halt auch ein Kandidat    falls es definitiv um die authentische Zeit geht, dann wäre Bioshock selbst dann nichts, wenn es 1932 spielen würde, weil es eben Sci-Fi ist...


----------



## CadBane (8. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, was du auch mal antesten kannst: Bioshock. Das ist zwar "Sci Fi", denn es handelt davon, dass du in einer Unterwasserstadt kommst, die menschenleer ist und wo du in einer Mischung aus Shooter und Abenteuer rausfindest, was da passiert ist. Aber die Stadt wurde in den 40er Jahren "gebaut" von einem Visionär, und du hast daher im Spiel ein Mischung aus "Steampunk"-Technik und 40er Jahre-Ambiente.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt was "realistisches" suchst und definitiv "authentisch 30er", dann passt es nicht. Aber es ist so oder so ein gutes Spiel.



Vorallem Bioshock Infinite!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juni 2017)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt LA Noire, aber das ist dir mit 1947 vermutlich schon zu spät.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2017)

Mich wunderts dass die Indy-Adventures(Crusade + Atlantis) gar nicht genannt wurden. Gut, die sind natürlich sehr alt, sind aber definitiv in den 1930ern gesetzt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

